# My next tractor



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Looking to add another tractor and narrowed it down to maxxum 140, found a maxxum 125 6cylinder multi controller def model. Also considering the blue ones too.
Also considering a 6150m/6145m or 6140r
But have seen some decent deals on puma 155 pre def units.
Which would you pick?
Looking for used.
Need 130pto hp. Figure the maxxum 125 with power boost should meet that requirement.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Looking to add another tractor and narrowed it down to maxxum 140, found a maxxum 125 6cylinder multi controller def model. Also considering the blue ones too.
> Also considering a 6150m/6145m or 6140r
> But have seen some decent deals on puma 155 pre def units.
> Which would you pick?
> ...


I am toying around the idea of adding a tractor that size as well . I am not going to rule out the AGCO lines I know they are good tractors


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Looking to add another tractor and narrowed it down to maxxum 140, found a maxxum 125 6cylinder multi controller def model. Also considering the blue ones too.
> Also considering a 6150m/6145m or 6140r
> But have seen some decent deals on puma 155 pre def units.
> Which would you pick?
> ...


Which Puma models are you looking at,, most i have seen are well used , but maybe I have to look a bit further . We at least a half dozen serious Red Tractor jockeys nearby and in neighboring counties


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I am toying around the idea of adding a tractor that size as well . I am not going to rule out the AGCO lines I know they are good tractors


They are. 3 years now on mine and I like it


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

With the usual caveat of try before you buy, I would most likely go with the Puma over a Maxxum if I had the choice.

I would also agree with looking at AGCOs offerings. CIH kinda lost me on their smaller tractors after the CIH-NH merger when they spun off the legacy Maxxum in favor of the NH lines. What bothers me about AGCO is their extreme ADD. Long term parts availability looks sketchy.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

As far as John Deere goes, i wouldn't buy a 6150m. A real disappointment there if used as a loader tractor.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@StxPecans123, I have a buddy with a 6140R for sale (4300 hrs / $59K), and I have a line on a potential off lease 6145M with loader (3150 hrs 24 speed PQ) that I'm considering picking up Wednesday that will also be for sale. I can get you more details on either one if you'd be interested.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Yea I am interested. You take trades?


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Gearclash said:


> With the usual caveat of try before you buy, I would most likely go with the Puma over a Maxxum if I had the choice.
> 
> I would also agree with looking at AGCOs offerings. CIH kinda lost me on their smaller tractors after the CIH-NH merger when they spun off the legacy Maxxum in favor of the NH lines. What bothers me about AGCO is their extreme ADD. Long term parts availability looks sketchy.


How do you try before you buy? Even buying new none of these tractors are even on the lots. Do some dealers say take it home and try it for a few days see how you like it???


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stxpecans123 said:


> How do you try before you buy? Even buying new none of these tractors are even on the lots. Do some dealers say take it home and try it for a few days see how you like it???


Yeah, it's called a demo.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Yea I am interested. You take trades?


Sent ya a PM.


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 1, 2020)

Gearclash said:


> What bothers me about AGCO is their extreme ADD. Long term parts availability looks sketchy.


Same is true of CNH; supposedly they are already dropping parts support for machines as recent as early/mid-2000s.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

disenchanted said:


> Same is true of CNH; supposedly they are already dropping parts support for machines as recent as early/mid-2000s.


That's how all manufacturers will compel you to buy new by starving your parts replacement ability, however when one door closes another opens and this will be a great opportunity for aftermarket suppliers.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> That's how all manufacturers will compel you to buy new by starving your parts replacement ability, however when one door closes another opens and this will be a great opportunity for aftermarket suppliers.


I sure hope so and/or 3D printing becomes more user friendly for the technology challenged like me. 

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Trillium Farm said:


> That's how all manufacturers will compel you to buy new by starving your parts replacement ability, however when one door closes another opens and t*his will be a great opportunity for aftermarket suppliers*.


Let's hope so. However, from person experience, I am not oblivious as to just how difficult it is to reverse engineer a part that works just like OEM without access to the original prints and specs.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

There's a Maxxum 125 coming up on Roeder's sale in Dubuque this Saturday: https://www.equipmentfacts.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/197271649/2018-case-ih-maxxum-125


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting. Not an IH guy and not looking for a tractor. However, when I was in 2013-2014 trying to find anything JD in the 100hp range without 4wd was next to impossible. This one set up with big rears, power quad and good visibility over the hood


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> That's how all manufacturers will compel you to buy new by starving your parts replacement ability, however when one door closes another opens and this will be a great opportunity for aftermarket suppliers.


Not a problem here several Mennonites have Big top notch Red Tractor Repair shops with unbelievable in the field service as well and they have no problem Repairing or Rebulding anything from a Farmall M to a 2013 Red or blue model model.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This is the kind of item that is very difficult to reverse engineer successfully. This $600 shaft is buried in the middle of a CIH tractor. It requires a rear trans split to get to it. Without this shaft the MFD will not work. Based on what I've seen, every CIH tractor that uses this shaft or this design will need this shaft replaced at least once in its lifetime. What happens when it become NLA?


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> This is the kind of item that is very difficult to reverse engineer successfully. This $600 shaft is buried in the middle of a CIH tractor. It requires a rear trans split to get to it. Without this shaft the MFD will not work. Based on what I've seen, every CIH tractor that uses this shaft or this design will need this shaft replaced at least once in its lifetime. What happens when it become NLA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shaft doesn't look that complicated to me. A good machine shop with knowledgeable employees should be able to take measurements off of a good unit and replicate it. It's going to be way more than $600 for a Qty:1 of that part, but if it were set up and produced in large quantity the price would be more reasonable.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Not a problem here several Mennonites have Big top notch Red Tractor Repair shops with unbelievable in the field service as well and they have no problem Repairing or Rebulding anything from a Farmall M to a 2013 Red or blue model model.


Ain't that the truth. We have some amazing machinists keeping some of the oldest farm equipment going right here in PA. I have an Amish owned machine shop 20 minutes away. They made both my dual bale spears and fixed things for me most rich farmers woulda tossed in the scrap pile.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> This is the kind of item that is very difficult to reverse engineer successfully. This $600 shaft is buried in the middle of a CIH tractor. It requires a rear trans split to get to it. Without this shaft the MFD will not work. Based on what I've seen, every CIH tractor that uses this shaft or this design will need this shaft replaced at least once in its lifetime. What happens when it become NLA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing the equipment that is out there for reverse engineering anymore. CMM arms that can measure that part with just the touch of a probe. There are scanners that can tell the alloy of a part with out sending metal chips to a lab. The problem is, it all costs money and with out a defined qty to built and a known profit most companies can't/wont invest that amount of capital into a part that may never turn a profit.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Stxpecans123 what did ever decide on a tractor or are you still looking? Where in South Texas are you located? I have a ranch in the Cotulla area.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Well I got busy with pecan harvest. I am currently probably going to end up with a maxxum 140, found a 2016 with 700 hrs for a decent price. It's not a multi controller but probably for the better in the long term, keep it simple.
If things go to plan I guess I will be taking delivery next week.
Anyways should be a big step up from my 5100e. But it's really to step up if ever needed if my 7110 case ever brakes down.

I am south of Gonzales, so your further south.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Congrats, enjoy your new ride and I hope it treats you well.


----------

